# Тугая клавиатура у баяна



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Фев 2018)

Уважаемые форумчане,
Ищу совет для моего друга мюзет-специалиста Александра Неймана.
Недавно Александр приобрёл во Франции кнопочный аккордеон Каваньоло модель Бал-Мюзет. Одна из неудобностей инструмента заключается в том, что правая клавиатура очень туга, особенно на дополнительных ( четвёртом и пятом ) рядах. При этом, мастер Тьерри Дюшен, изготовлявший данный инструмент, утверждает, что он задал клавиатуре средний уровень жёсткости. 
Как можно устранить жёсткость клавиатуры в домашних условиях, дабы не понадобилось отправлять инструмент во Францию или в Италию?


----------



## levsha34 (19 Фев 2018)

Отправляйте в Италию, самому это будет сложновато сделать. И "средний уровень"- это не совсем понятно. Нужно чётко в граммах знать. Современный стандарт для клавишных  аккордеонов, если не ошибаюсь, 100-110 грамм. А более тугие дополнительные ряды-это несовершенство механики.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Фев 2018)

В домашних условиях- никак. Особенно если некому.

Поиграйте лет 5-6, сталь пружин просядет, будет помягче играть...))

Или отправлять производителю.


----------

